# Teighlor Love Doll?



## garrry! (Jul 31, 2007)

When browsing my local adult shop in search of the issue of BUF featuring Gaining Goddess, I saw the most amazing thing ive ever seen. Perched high upon a shelf was the 'Teighlor Love Doll' my god. It is rather expensive though, and while I do wish to purchase it (not to 'do it' as I find that really creepy, but just to add to my growing collection of bbw memorabilia - i have an eartha quake doll too. This is actually the reason i'm asking) I also don't want to get ripped off. As I said, I have an Eartha Quake love doll. The doll itself looks nothing like her. Infact, the only difference between the Eartha doll and a regular love doll is its boobs are bigger. Its also a few inches wider. Anyway. This is supposed to be a realistic doll. The guy at the shop said he wouldnt open it for me, id have to buy it too see it.

Anyway. My question is - has anyone seen this doll? Inflated? Does it even look like Teighlor? Is it worth $240 Australian (featuring certain vibrating sections - hahaha)?

I'm really curious more than anything. Just to see if they were able to replicate Teighlor's body in plastic or rubber or whatever. Also, if Teighlor herself wishes to reply, or if anyone else knows, was she aware of this doll? Did the creators have consent? 

That's all. Thanks guys


----------



## Zoom (Jul 31, 2007)

I've seen this item before on the web. Though Teighlor's picture is on the box, the inside is just another blowup doll with more material, if you know what I mean. And her face looks like any blowup doll's-- i.e. a horrendous mouth, etc.

Probably made Teighlor a small bit of cash in the early 90s.

The problem is that you have to spend more money to make better quality products, and if Teighlor did this for the money (or even for a lark), there's no way it could have been "great".

Simple equation:
Real girlfriend > Imaginary girlfriend > Blow-up doll


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 1, 2007)

The last time Teglor talked to me about this was several years ago but as best I remember it was something that someone did with out her permission and did not give her any profit from. Since that time the situation may have changed. 

Until I saw this note I had forgotten about the incident. The next time I talk to Teghlor I will try to remember to ask her about it.

Russell


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 1, 2007)

Once I was in a store that sold various sorts of greeting cards. As best I remember there was a keychain of Teghlor that a young adult male and a young adult female were looking at. The young adult male was explaining to the female that no woman was actually that big and that this was a retouched picture of a much thinner woman. I interrupted their conversation to explain that I had met the woman in the picture, visited with her in the home of a friend and, with a friend visited with her in her own home and that she actually was that they. The two young adults looked at me, their eyes got big, and I left.

Yours truly,

Russell Williams


----------



## Emma (Aug 1, 2007)

You do love interupting don't you? lol


----------



## diggers1917 (Aug 1, 2007)

Russell Williams said:


> Once I was in a store that sold various sorts of greeting cards. As best I remember there was a keychain of Teghlor that a young adult male and a young adult female were looking at. The young adult male was explaining to the female that no woman was actually that big and that this was a retouched picture of a much thinner woman. I interrupted their conversation to explain that I had met the woman in the picture, visited with her in the home of a friend and, with a friend visited with her in her own home and that she actually was that they. The two young adults looked at me, their eyes got big, and I left.
> 
> Yours truly,
> 
> Russell Williams



Sounds like you blew a hole into their tiny world....which sounds quite fun to me .


----------



## MrChipz (Aug 3, 2007)

Imagine a Teighlor Realdoll. The shipping charges alone would probably be $5000. If you've never wandered into www.realdoll.com, Realdolls are made of silicone elastomers, on an articulated aluminum skeleton. They weigh as much as a real woman and, or so I've read, feel like one.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 3, 2007)

MrChipz said:


> Imagine a Teighlor Realdoll. The shipping charges alone would probably be $5000. If you've never wandered into www.realdoll.com, Realdolls are made of silicone elastomers, on an articulated aluminum skeleton. They weigh as much as a real woman and, or so I've read, feel like one.



I've been both fascinated and repulsed by these dolls for years. I love the letters page of the site. There really are some creepy men out there.


----------



## Lady at Large (Aug 3, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I've been both fascinated and repulsed by these dolls for years. I love the letters page of the site. There really are some creepy men out there.



I too have been sort of innocuously obsessed with these dolls. The artistry does seem amazing to me. Course I could be just a big ole giant perv. Oh well Tomayto/tomauto.


----------



## garrry! (Aug 3, 2007)

Russell Williams said:


> The last time Teglor talked to me about this was several years ago but as best I remember it was something that someone did with out her permission and did not give her any profit from. Since that time the situation may have changed.
> 
> Until I saw this note I had forgotten about the incident. The next time I talk to Teghlor I will try to remember to ask her about it.
> 
> Russell


really? when did you meet her? How often do you see her? Are you good friends with her?


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I've been both fascinated and repulsed by these dolls for years. I love the letters page of the site. There really are some creepy men out there.



i find them fascinating, too. And interesting--spending $5000 when there are actual live women in the world. BUT i know it's a different thing, fills a different need, etc.

I do remember one earnest letter though, asking the makers to consider making a BBW doll. He said that he KNEW there would be a market for them b/c a lot of guys would like having sex with a fat women, but that they'd never want to be seen out in public with them, so a doll like this would sell, sell, sell.

I remember feeling so very, very sad and ashamed, reading that. It's one thing not to be seen with me in public, and staying in a closet. It's another thing to find out not being seen with me is worth over $5000 to a lot of men. Ouch.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 3, 2007)

Jes said:


> i find them fascinating, too. And interesting--spending $5000 when there are actual live women in the world. BUT i know it's a different thing, fills a different need, etc.
> 
> I do remember one earnest letter though, asking the makers to consider making a BBW doll. He said that he KNEW there would be a market for them b/c a lot of guys would like having sex with a fat women, but that they'd never want to be seen out in public with them, so a doll like this would sell, sell, sell.
> 
> I remember feeling so very, very sad and ashamed, reading that. It's one thing not to be seen with me in public, and staying in a closet. It's another thing to find out not being seen with me is worth over $5000 to a lot of men. Ouch.



The doll pays for itself eventually. Imagine the money these chumps would spend on cheap hotels, long drives 200 miles away from where anyone knows them, restaurants, beeper numbers, etc. $5000, feels like a Buick LeSabre against your body, it lasts years and always smells like Band-aids!


----------



## Tooz (Aug 3, 2007)

Realdoll has always horrified me a little, but I've never been able to look away, so to speak.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Aug 3, 2007)

The part that kills me is there are people willing to pay $5000 for it.


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 3, 2007)

BigJB1974 said:


> The part that kills me is there are people willing to pay $5000 for it.




Some people have money to burn...or a lot of maxed-out credit cards.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 3, 2007)

Jes said:


> i find them fascinating, too. And interesting--spending $5000 when there are actual live women in the world...




Yeah, and he could probably get a real one for half that  

Just a note: I guess that's where they got the Shirley doll on Boston Legal. Unless it was made by a special effects shop on site.


----------



## diggers1917 (Aug 3, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Realdoll has always horrified me a little, but I've never been able to look away, so to speak.



The concept is something of a silent, stationary, silicone Car Crash, isn't it?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 4, 2007)

If you think the 'real doll' is creepy, you have to see this documentary called Love Me, Love My Doll (I'm sure you can find a link to it on the web somewhere). It's about men and their real dolls. I've only seen a few short clips of it but I'd love to see the whole thing. Like someone else said, I'm fascinated yet repulsed at the same time.


----------



## Half Full (Aug 4, 2007)

garrry! said:


> When browsing my local adult shop in search of the issue of BUF featuring Gaining Goddess, I saw the most amazing thing ive ever seen. Perched high upon a shelf was the 'Teighlor Love Doll' my god. It is rather expensive though, and while I do wish to purchase it (not to 'do it' as I find that really creepy, but just to add to my growing collection of bbw memorabilia - i have an eartha quake doll too. This is actually the reason i'm asking) I also don't want to get ripped off. As I said, I have an Eartha Quake love doll. The doll itself looks nothing like her. Infact, the only difference between the Eartha doll and a regular love doll is its boobs are bigger. Its also a few inches wider. Anyway. This is supposed to be a realistic doll. The guy at the shop said he wouldnt open it for me, id have to buy it too see it.
> 
> Anyway. My question is - has anyone seen this doll? Inflated? Does it even look like Teighlor? Is it worth $240 Australian (featuring certain vibrating sections - hahaha)?
> 
> ...



I have no idea what the doll looks like but frankly I would be pretty wary of spending $240 AUD for something I wasn't even allowed to see until I bought it! I think Mr. Shopkeeper has something to hide and knows a fool and his money are soon parted


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Aug 4, 2007)

MrChipz said:


> Imagine a Teighlor Realdoll. The shipping charges alone would probably be $5000. If you've never wandered into www.realdoll.com, Realdolls are made of silicone elastomers, on an articulated aluminum skeleton. They weigh as much as a real woman and, or so I've read, feel like one.



ok so my curiosity got the better of me and I clicked the link..... now I wish I could wash my eyes.... they feel so dirty ha ha ha, no dis to the thread starter I can understand collecting BBW merobillia, but folks that buy these dolls must have such low self esteme? 'uck must try to forget silicon rubbery dolls, must erase memory ...mutters to self and walks off stage left ....


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 4, 2007)

What could possibly be hotter than a deflating love doll? Ssssssssssssssso sexy! :batting: :batting: :smitten:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 4, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> What could possibly be hotter than a deflating love doll? Ssssssssssssssso sexy! :batting: :batting: :smitten:



um...an inflating love doll? grow, baby!


----------



## Seth Warren (Aug 5, 2007)

*"Kryten, unpack Rachel and get out the puncture repair kit."
*


----------



## altered states (Aug 6, 2007)

I think I just found the name of my new punk band.


----------



## Emma (Aug 8, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> *"Kryten, unpack Rachel and get out the puncture repair kit."
> *



FANTASTIC! lol :bow:


----------

